# need to get by some school blocks. any ideas?



## DeathsKnightmare (Jan 28, 2008)

im a senior in high school and because of stupid freshman my schools blocked everything. i need help getting around them. thanks


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

Why? What do you need to access that's so important? If it's education related then it's probably not blocked.


----------



## fizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

I sometimes get blocked at work too

So HARK !!!!! 
Some of the things that I want to do on the internet are not work related !!!! 
Therefore I must be up to evil and illegal activities !!! 
OH MY GOD !!!!
....or maybe not :/

Anyway....
back to your question:
If you can download Mozilla (the old one, not FireFox), then try surfing with that.
For whatever reason, IE gets blocked, but Mozilla seems to get through almost every time.

You can get it from here:
http://www.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla1.7.13/


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Network hacking advice removed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We won't assist in this kind of activity, please see the TSG Rules.

Closed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The rest of you "helpful" posters might also benefit from reading the forum rules.


----------

